# How many hours does your tiel sleep during the day?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

My tiel has always slept for hours and hours and hours during the day (I would say my tiel sleeps the MAJORITY of the day like a dog, it's crazy). I cannot remember any of my tiels I had as a kid sleeping this much. I have been working on the computer at home since 8am and it is now almost 5pm and my tiel has been sleeping the entire time! Asides from one few min break to eat something.

This is why I always say he seems so bored  Hoping someone else here has a tiel that sleeps this much so I know there is nothing wrong with mine :blink:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine only take 15 minute naps about twice a day. They sleep for about 10-12 hours each night and when they're awake they fly around like lunatics


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

To my knowledge, Zappy sleeps most of the time I am at work during the day (typically about 6-8 hours). Zappy only gets about 7-8 hours of uninterrupted sleep during the night now that he sleeps the same hours as I do. Although it means he's a tad more hormonal that I would like, it is worth the absence of night frights and horrifying injuries. 

I don't think Rascal is bored. It might be that he is having to adjust to the tank. If he isn't getting 10-12 hours of sleep at night then it's probably a good thing that he's sleeping during the day. 

Does Rascal have a play gym or anything? I've found that letting Zappy hang out there while I'm doing homework is a great way to get him to exercise and stay awake.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey has a few short 10 - 15 minute naps during the day on weekends. I'd imagine it is the same when we are at work. I'm home most of the day on Friday, and he usually keeps me company, so he must nap when I am running errands. Hubs is off Sat and Sunday, and I am also off Sunday. Hubs says he naps a couple times on Saturday, and he usually has 2, sometimes 3 short naps on Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

My tiel has definitely been singing less since he started sleeping in the tank, but he's always slept most of the entire day. Hmmmm... I just find it to be very strange how much he sleeps. He has tons of toys he never plays with. He honestly mostly ONLY wants to sit on my shoulder or thigh and sleep.

I feel really sorry for him because he seems bored to always be sleeping. Sure when you see videos of him and I walking in the Walmart parking lot he seems so alive and happy singing... but that is only for a few short minutes... then he sleeps entire day.... so that video is NOT an accurate representation.

My tiel is pretty much always out of his cage... but he spends his time sleeping! Maybe it's just the way he is... super laid back?

EDIT: He uses the top of his cage as a play gym... as he's got toys on top of the cage and inside cage... but he doesn't seem to be into them much... I change the toys every so often... plus, if I'm in same room there is noway he's hanging out on his cage/play gym... he's jumping off the cage to come sit on my leg and sleep! :blink:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My guys tend to take an afternoon siesta for 15 - 20 minutes, sometimes half an hour. The rest of the day they are super active and loud, especially in the mornings. They sleep through the night though, usually getting about 10 - 12 hours. Rascal is probably sleeping during the day because he has a hard time getting sleep at night, which is fine as long as he gets enough. Tiels are known for being super laid back birds so I don't think Rascal would be anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

LOL "super active and loud" does not describe my tiel 

I suspect it could indeed be because is getting a lack of sleep a night.... so hopefully there is nothing wrong with him. When I had a dog, she slept a lot... but dogs are known to sleep long periods of the day.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

He hardly sleeps during the day. He is a very active kid.  He only dozes off a bit during the moult.
However, he seems to get tired in the late afternoon and wants to go to bed.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

They either don't sleep at all during the day or have 1 or 2 little naps. If I'm not home though then they sleep whilst I'm gone, I come back to them and they are just waking up. It's like they get sick of waiting and just go to sleep lol


----------



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

Pikachu is always doing something. She hates being locked inside the cage for any amount of time when someone is home and doesn't really sit still unless she's being held or preening herself.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Mindwipe is pushing 14 and a half years old, so she sleep a lot more than she used to. Now she's asleep most of the day, too, but is awake long enough to tell the conure to buzz off or eat


----------



## Thebeesknees (Nov 12, 2015)

My Wiley is just a wee baby--and he doesn't nap at all, these days. He does get a full 12 hours of darkness, and a lot of stimulation during the day. His napping habits may change as he gets past this parent-dependent baby stage.

My parrotlet lives in the same conditions, and she's not a napper either. The only time I've seen her nap is when we're staying over at someone else's house, and she has to make do with her travel cage...so I assume her napping then is because she misses her toys and usual activities at home; boredom.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

I guess it seems my tiel is just super laid back... my tiel is like owning a statue... you put it somewhere and it doesn't move, just closes his eyes and sleeps.

He jumps onto the floor a LOT... but that's because he is too lazy to fly and he just walks to my chair and to try to get onto my lap and sleep there instead after he has finished eating on his cage. I don't know... it's kind of sad. I am curious what he will be like when I get a second bird...

I am going to build a custom bird area in my living room with those tree like branches etc so hopefully he will enjoy climbing it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

My tiel is the easiest bird in the entire world to take care of. This is what my tiel does all day long. I mean, he looks half dead! :blink:

When I read about tiels it says " Cockatiels are active pet birds, so your cockatiel needs a spacious bird cage"...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl:

Those pictures are perfect


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

He must be very sleepy! If he has lots of stimulation, like toys and music etc, and he's getting enough sleep at night now then he shouldn't be sleeping all day. They say cockatiels are pretty laid back but I don't think constant sleeping is what's meant by it. Is he ok otherwise?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Those pictures are perfect


I had a couple pics of him yawning... too bad I accidentally deleted them. I think I jinxed myself, this morning he was flying around like a bat out of h*ll. That wore him out and now he is back in "action" SLEEPING.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

tasheanne said:


> He must be very sleepy! If he has lots of stimulation, like toys and music etc, and he's getting enough sleep at night now then he shouldn't be sleeping all day. They say cockatiels are pretty laid back but I don't think constant sleeping is what's meant by it. Is he ok otherwise?


He seems ok otherwise, as far as I can remember I think he's always been this way.... sleeping insane amounts. He REALLY comes to live when he is around other birds or when I take him with me to run errands he LOVES being around action going to stores with me. I sit and work on the computer all day at home so it's very boring around here... the little bugger has tons of toys but he won't play with them! I am curious what he will be like when I get a second bird in a few months... hopefully it will bring him to life a bit more....


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Both of mine usually have 2-3 naps lasting roughly 20-30 minutes  normally at the same time too which is so sweet <3


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

This is another reason why I feel bad that my tiel doesn't have another tiel around... I am almost positive he would me more active and happier then. I plan to get a just weaned GCC in about 5 months (super excited to get a GCC)... then I know one day in the future, when I can afford it, I'm going to end up getting a second tiel.... I think... not sure yet... because I would only be getting a second tiel for my tiel... I have no idea yet. OMG :huh: He is MISERABLE when I'm not home and he's in cage by himself.... hoping a GCC in cage right next to him might help...


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Are you sure a second tiel wouldn't tire him out? If he is that sleepy all the time and gets an active room mate, wouldn't he be all grumpy and yawning all day? At least that was an advice I got (from Sunnytiel I think) when I considered a second tiel for my old guy. He is, well old, and sleeps 12 hours a night and have several 30. min. naps a day, depending on how stimulated he is. When he is excited it's almost like narcolepsy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

crow said:


> Are you sure a second tiel wouldn't tire him out? If he is that sleepy all the time and gets an active room mate, wouldn't he be all grumpy and yawning all day? At least that was an advice I got (from Sunnytiel I think) when I considered a second tiel for my old guy. He is, well old, and sleeps 12 hours a night and have several 30. min. naps a day, depending on how stimulated he is. When he is excited it's almost like narcolepsy.


My tiel is young... but he is a lazy bird. I have to chase him around the house with a towel so he flys and gets some cardio... Sometimes he is crazy in the mornings when he knows I'm going to be leaving the house he is wired up and then flys around on his own screaming is head off. I'm not worried about him getting wired out as he loves being around action  I've seen him around other birds and he immediately cheers up and starts singing back and forth to them.... he was near a ring neck and some other larger bird in separate cages of course but the lady who used to watch him said he was singing all day to them and he rarely ever sings at home!  He sings jingle bells sometimes in the morning but I have to encourage him to do it.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder if birds can have sleep disorders. He could be narcoleptic like me  I would sleep 18-20 hours every day when I wasn't on medication, and I know lots of other sleep disorders can be the same when it comes to the amount you sleep.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Amz said:


> I wonder if birds can have sleep disorders. He could be narcoleptic like me  I would sleep 18-20 hours every day when I wasn't on medication, and I know lots of other sleep disorders can be the same when it comes to the amount you sleep.


I suspect my tiel has a condition called "boredesisis" and "lazyassedesisis".... 

Okay I kind of just made that up  .... but I am eager to get my second bird, it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------

